# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Hanging a dryer on steel framing

## Jacksin

Ive done a search but couldn't find the following, so -- Any ideas about how to hang a clothes dryer on a wall with steel framing?  
I doubt if it will be strong enough attaching a timber plate to the steel stud work using tek screws.The option of plating both sides of the wall and bolting through, isnt, because its in a bedroom and the owner doesn't want to. Its a new place and he doesnt want to open the walls up. 
I haven't seen the job yet and want to prepare for the worst.  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Jacksin, 
A single Buildex TEK screw (or equivalent) into a steel frame has a pullout resistance of anything from about 1 to 3 kilonewtons http://www.buildex.com.au/techspec/default.asp depending on the frame thickness and the screw size. 
Assuming you fit a timber or steel mount for the dryer through the wall covering into the steel frame using a wing tip tek screw (and and there is adequate engagement - three thread turns) then you should be OK since one kilonewton is equivalent to just over 100 kilograms.....

----------


## Yonnee

Same as a timber stud wall.
The studs never line up with where you want the bracket. I use a piece of hardwood skirting painted the same as the rest of the skirting and achitraves, long enough to span at least two studs and centred where the drier is going, screwed to the studs using 14 guage, No.17 bugle screws (14 guage metal screws will be plenty for the steel studs). If you're worried, get a 90mm skirting and run two screws each stud, and run a bead of construction adhesive to glue it to the wall as well.

----------


## Jacksin

Thanks for your responses. 
The owner has contacted the builders fix-all bloke and he says the same, so thats good enough for me.

----------

